# Masterbuilt XL!



## madbackpacker (Mar 21, 2012)

Who's got 2 thumbs and just upgraded to a Masterbuilt Extra Wide XL?  This guy!!! 








I know the chip pans are junk, and the water dish needs some mods, but anyone else who has this model have any suggestions?  I would love to hear them!

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nothing I could tell you, but someone will be along soon I am sure!


----------



## qincarp (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Mad, welcome to the club. I've been sportin' an XL since Christmas and I love it. As you mentioned, I have modified the chip pan as suggested in a post by smashing down the vents and welding plates in and It has worked great since. Another mod that I will do in the future is a larger water pan with a grate mod. There is also a post about insulating the unit. Sorry that I can't link you up, hopefully someone else will chime in. Good luck. Where are you located?

Q'in


----------



## glocksrock (Mar 26, 2012)

There is a masterbuilt xl mod thread on here somewhere, just scroll through the pages till you find it. There are some good mods in there.


----------



## smokin brother (Apr 3, 2012)

i have one, i installed a smoke daddy  and lava rocks works like a charm also xl water pan

i will post some pix later


----------



## couger78 (Apr 11, 2012)

madbackpacker said:


> ... but anyone else who has this model have any suggestions?  I would love to hear them!


I've made several mods to my XL.

First, I raised the entire unit 6-8"onto a rolling unit that I can lock into place.

Looks like this mod:







Since the majority of smoking I do entails sausage, I built this simple wooden dowel setup that easily inserts into the shelf guides. i can raise or lower the dowels depending upon the length/size of what I plan on hanging:







Long ropes of beef sticks...







Shorter lengths of sausage & ring bologna....







Some BIG bolognas....







Hanging Louisiana-style hot links...







The wooden dowel setup comes right out, the racks slide back in & i'm ready to smoke again...

Pastrami here with the A-maze-n smoker...







I've also installed another control valve in the line prior to the burner to allow for greater control (reduction) of the flame. My goal is to keep the temps under 180° for the vast majority of my sausage smokes.

Kevin


----------



## mickey jay (Apr 23, 2012)

Had my XL for a couple months now.  Really like the size, but some of the workmanship seems a little shoddy.  Do the doors on your units close evenly?  It's like the door was cut a little too long on one side.  It doesn't really affect performance (aside from contributing to the already well known crappy door seal), but it's just somewhat dissapointing after all the great reviews.

After 8 or so smokes, I've noticed that using an extra large foil tray works very well for increased water capacity, but it creates a cold zone right in the middle of the smoker.  The heat goes around the edges of the foil tray, and continue up along the walls and apparently out the vent.  To hit 225 in the middle of the smoker, I've got to give it enough gas to maintain 300, which is obviously a waste of gas.  I'm considering some sort of baffle setup to get the heat back to the middle, but I haven't seen anyone else on here do it yet.  Curious if the top mounted smoke stacks would draw the heat back in, or maybe if a vent was extended towards the middle somehow off of the existing vent.  Ideas...


----------



## dewetha (Apr 23, 2012)

here is a thread i keep my mods in:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110959/first-smoker-masterbuilt-xl

here is a great big thread on lots of mods

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99373/masterbuild-xl-mods-post-your-mods-here

search for masterbuilt xl mods and you will get a few more ideas.


----------



## bdnannac (Jun 2, 2012)

In the Smoke Ring forums I have read people said to put lava rocks or sand in the empty water tray.  I just ordered mine and waiting for it to get here.  Can't wait to try all this out.


----------



## jus256 (Jun 5, 2012)

Couger78 said:


> I've made several mods to my XL.
> 
> First, I raised the entire unit 6-8"onto a rolling unit that I can lock into place.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the rolling cart?


----------



## diamond jim (Sep 27, 2012)

One of the mods that I did right away is toss the wood chip pan and buy a 9" cast iron pan.  I read it somewhere in cyberspace and it works really well.

I also have great luck with mixing larger wood chunks in with the smaller wood chips for a more consistent, slow smoke.

Hope it helps!

Cheers.


----------



## mickey jay (Oct 7, 2012)

I believe the rolling cart seen in the photo is a 2X4 cut to size and painted black with casters attached.  The photo really makes it look like it's a factory production, but I think he made it in his garage.


----------

